# Rines Industry 9 , Cual de estos ?



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola, Ya que sé hay Bikers muy conocedores en este foro, les comento que he decidido cambiar mis rines por alguno de estos 2, solo me quedaré con unos así es que hay les van....
Industry Nine masas XCountry con rines ZTR 355 peso 1500 g ó 
Industry Nine con masas Enduro con rines ZTR Flow peso 1800 g 
El uso que les daré es Salidas sin brincos y sin competencias pero por supuesto buena velocidad ....
Cualquier experiencia con con los rines ZTR ó masas I9 es bien recibida


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Los 2 estan preciosos !!!

Y son excelentes opciones, nada mas te faltaria un dato para completar la ecuacion:
El peso del biker.
Si andas en menos de 70 Kg te recomendaria los XC
Y si te pasas pues los enduro, para mayor tranquilidad de conciencia.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues para bajar a pie como acostumbras, cualquiera de los dos te funciona...  

No conozco las masas I9, pero he leído muy buenos comentarios. De los rines ZTR ya tuve un rodado con masas DT Swiss 240s, ligero y muy bueno para la carrilla, los productos del buen Stan Koziatek son muy recomendables. Quédate con los más ligeros... :thumbsup:


----------



## intensworks (Nov 9, 2005)

Saludos desde el sur de california. He tenido muy buen exito con la serie enduro. Esta serie enduro tiene la flexibilidad de usar cualquier tipobde suspencion delantera. Ya sea 20mm o 9mm quick release o el nuevo 15mm ahora recibiendo mas popularidad con Fox. A pesar de algunos comentarios acerca de rayos quebrados yo nunca he tenido problemas. Ya tengo tres sets de ruedas I9 y todas funcionan perfectamente. Saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias, La verdad ya probé los Enduro y tienen un agarre instanteneo !!! con ningúnos rines había sentido tanta aceleración y tan rapido como con estos, ni se diga de algún escalón por trepar y he tenido varios Crossmax, Spinergy, etc etc. ....:thumbsup:


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

cualquiera de los 2 es preciosos!! estan para babear, yo optaria por los mas ligeros pero claro siempre teniendo encuenta del peso del biker.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias , estoy en el limite... 78 kgs ... 
De hecho este fin al subir con los mas ligeros se brincó la cadena y quedo atrapada entre el casette y los rayos...:madmax: pensé que por ser de aluminio se tallarian ó marcarian cañon .... nada, totalmente impecables .... sorprendentemente fuertes y resisentes !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Un poco diferente*

Y aqui les mando una, cambiandole un rayo rojo...... solo para que se vea diferente !!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No es mala onda pero con 78 kgs yo me quedaba con los más aguantadores.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

No se que tan puesto estas con los I-9, pero yo acabo de bisnear unos Crank Bros Opium para DH los cuales pesan unos gramos sobre de 2 Kg, los Cobalt(para XC) son mucho mas ligeros y en mi opinion estan mas poca madre que I-9, Si tienes el $$ y quieres lo mejor echa un ojo a estos.

Por aca he escuchado los I-9 rompen los spokes constantemente. Y un punto a favor de los Crank Bros es que tienen dos anios de garantia y el customer service es de primera.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

lalocotequinta said:


> No se que tan puesto estas con los I-9, pero yo acabo de bisnear unos Crank Bros Opium para DH los cuales pesan unos gramos sobre de 2 Kg, los Cobalt(para XC) son mucho mas ligeros y en mi opinion estan mas poca madre que I-9, Si tienes el $$ y quieres lo mejor echa un ojo a estos.
> 
> Por aca he escuchado los I-9 rompen los spokes constantemente. Y un punto a favor de los Crank Bros es que tienen dos anios de garantia y el customer service es de primera.


Que bárbaro están increíbles! Y los de XC también los venden en rojo y como bien dices, el customer service de CB es de lo mejor.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Rines Crank Bros*

Hey lalocote esos rines estan de poca ma%$# !!!
Desde que salieron yo les eche el ojo y he estado a punto de comprarlos.
Su diseño super innovador y estetica unica, los hace una excelente opcion para los amantes de componentes high- end ultra exoticos.
El unico pero que les pongo es que para Mexico, no creo que sean una buena opcion, porque en caso de que les des un buen madra%$&$#, y requieras cambiarle algun rayo, o alguna reparacion, aunque Crank Bros, tenga un excelente servicio al cliente y Crank Bros te regale la reparacion y/o las refacciones el puro envio del rin a USA para su reparacion por ser un paquete oversize anda constando como $120 dolares de ida y otros $120 de vuelta, dando un total en pesos mexicanos al tipo de cambio actual de $13 por dolar . . .
El cambio de un rayo nos sale en $ 3,120.00 :eekster:

Saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Muy bonitos los colores excelentes.... Pero Coincido contigo DrF035.... mucha lana para cualquier refacción y revisando un poco los comentarios sobre los C Bros, creo que hay que tener cuidado con los bujes traseros y creo tambièn se destensionan facilmente, pasaba algo similar con los XT.....


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Si yo viviera en otro pais tambien estaria preocupado por gastar esa cantidad de $$ en ruedas. Pero la verdad que estan diseniados de una forma que usuarios puedan hacer cambios tanto de spokes como de partes internas del hub( buje?). Incluso te mandan el diagrama para darles servicio.
En la primera foto cerca de la valvula es el unico parte que pudiera tener problemas pues el ridge que corre por todo el rin tiene que dar lugar a la valvula, pero me gusta mucho que ese mismo ridge tambien corre en la parte interior del rin aprox 2-3 mm. En la segunda, puedes ver que el spoke se inserta en el hub como en el caso de los I-9 y se encuentra en el medio con la otra parte que viene insertada por el otro extremo , los rayos(?) comprenden dos partes.
De ninguna manera yo tratando de influenciar tu desicion, solo trato de clarificar preocupaciones que puedas tener. Ahora, si yo fuera a encargar estos rines ordenaria partes extras y solo mandaria el rin completo por garantia en caso que de verdad le diera en la madre.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Y pues para no quedarme con las ganas, asi es como se ven montados, vistiendo los colores de la madre patria...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Y pues para no quedarme con las ganas, asi es como se ven montados, vistiendo los colores de la madre patria...


Poca madre la bici y las ruedas...

Por desgracia, tambien he leido los mismos problemas con las mazas de los CB y problemas de tension...

Pero igual con el Servicio de Crank Bros vas de cine... ahi nos mantienes informados.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Lalocote, muy chida tu bici, esa si es una bici de hombre !!!

Y pues si, quedo muy MEXICANA.

Ojala por aca, hubiera Bike Parks como los de alla, para poder justificarme la compra de una bici Full DH como esa tuya.

Que las disfrutes y luego nos cuentas como te salieron los rines CB.

Saludos.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, Lalocote, muy chida tu bici, esa si es una bici de hombre !!!

....... ah C.......ón.......pues de cual traes tú ??.....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

biker231 said:


> Hey, Lalocote, muy chida tu bici, esa si es una bici de hombre !!!
> 
> ....... ah C.......ón.......pues de cual traes tú ??.....


Ja, ja, ja, ja.

Pues la mia es de POSEUR !!!

Recuerda nuestra Maxima:
"No importa como le des, sino como te ves"

Check this out:


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Ja, ja, ja, ja.
> 
> Pues la mia es de POSEUR !!!
> 
> ...


Super pimp tu bicla, esta muy bonita!! pero se merece carrilla jeje


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

tienes razón......Hay q meterle carrilla..... locochón el asiento


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> Hey, Lalocote, muy chida tu bici, esa si es una bici de hombre !!!
> 
> Y pues si, quedo muy MEXICANA.
> 
> ...


Gracias, te creeras que todavia no la he rodado? Apenas salimos del invierno y hace un mes me fracture el tobillo snowboardeando, asi que espero sanar pronto para ver como se siente.

Checate el parque donde rodamos http://highlandmountain.com/

yeah man!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> No se que tan puesto estas con los I-9, pero yo acabo de bisnear unos Crank Bros Opium para DH los cuales pesan unos gramos sobre de 2 Kg, los Cobalt(para XC) son mucho mas ligeros y en mi opinion estan mas poca madre que I-9, Si tienes el $$ y quieres lo mejor echa un ojo a estos.
> 
> Por aca he escuchado los I-9 rompen los spokes constantemente. Y un punto a favor de los Crank Bros es que tienen dos anios de garantia y el customer service es de primera.


No se, pero para mi CB hacen productos que se se ven bonitos que confiables, pero la verdad no se que tal han salido sus ruedas.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Acaso es mi apreciaciòn o esa Flux està mas orientada hacia el All mountain ò Free ride que para X Country......¿?...digo por los pedales, el tipo de potencia ( poste de manubrio) el manubrio con una altura de 3¨....que según sé esos de NSbikes los usan los ¨dirt jumpers¨ , asiento bajo.......:eekster: 
Impecable.....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola biker 231:
Eso de Freeride, no como crees, es nada mas para uso Trail, que viene siendo como un XC mas versatil (agresivo:confused). 

Lo que busco al armar mis bicis, es una bici que me permita subir por donde sea y hasta donde sea y bajar con confianza por cualquier bajada. 

Eso de caminar empujando la bici o bajarme de la bici en las bajadas tecnicas como que no va conmigo, yo trato de rodar al 100% todas las rutas. Mientras sea rodable.

Y por eso trato que la bici, sea aguantadora y segura, y al mismo tiempo que sea lo mas ligera y pedaleable posible.

En esta Flux, realmente lo mas fuera de lugar es la tijera Marzocchi 55, que es de un recorrido original de 165 mm, y eje pasante de 20 mm, nada mas acortada a 125 mm de recorrido.

La potencia es una de Transitions bike de 50mm, que es lo que se recomienta para bajar con mas control.

Los pedales, nunca me acostumbre a las grapas, y creo, sin estar seguro que los pedales de plataforma es lo que usan casi todos los competidores de DH.

Y el asiento bajo  No esa es la altura que pedaleo normal, porque el cuadro es mediano y yo no soy tan alto (1.77 m ) Generalmente nunca lo muevo, ni lo subo, para pedalear ni lo bajo, para los descensos tecnicos. Esa es la ventaja de la potencia corta (50mm) que te permite pasarte detras del asiento muy facilmente, sin quedar super estirado, y tienes mucho espacio para maniobrar detras del asiento en las zonas tecnicas.

Saludos


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Oye pero que bicicleta es la que tienes?

Si tienes mas de las 4 pulgadas de suspension..yo digo que los enduro!

Si es una bici mas XC la opcion es obvia


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tengo una XC.......... y mi duda era solo por el peso..... he probado los 2 y si, me gustan más los 355.... por color, aunque con los Flow ( enduro) siento un poco más de seguridad, es psicologico, me imagino....:skep:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

biker231 said:


> Tengo una XC.......... y mi duda era solo por el peso..... he probado los 2 y si, me gustan más los 355.... por color, aunque con los Flow ( enduro) siento un poco más de seguridad, es psicologico, me imagino....:skep:


Pues esta muy facil, si te gustan los 2, unos por el color y otro por el feeling, pues quedate con los 2 y ya nada mas te compras otra bici para poner el segundo rodado. :thumbsup:

Como que me gusta una de las nuevas Santa Cruz para ti:idea:

Saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Andale !!!!!.....


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ya quedaron*

Pues al final le puse estos a la bike,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Pues al final le puse estos a la bike


Pimp....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Biker 231, te quedó super bien tu bici :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Y la pregunta obligada es ¿Cual medida de cuadro te acomodo mejor ?

Y pues a estrenarla, aunque sea dandole vueltas a la fuente minerva.  

Saludos y que disfrutes esa belleza, luego tambien yo voy a postear, algunas impresiones de su desempeño, ya tuvé oportunidad de probarla en diferentes rutas y la verdad que me ha dejado muy impresionado por su buen desempeño. Definitivamente no es una race-bike, sino mas bien una trail bike, que compite al tu por tu con las mejores de 5 pulgadas de recorrido.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Prueba*

Gracias por el buen comentario y del desempeño que se viniendo de un buen ciclista como tu es muy bueno. te comento que al fin la probè hoy, y de hecho un amigo llevó su Epic Expert 2010 también hoy, ( que por cierto como que no le acomodó, ya sabes, que si se levanta, que está muy ligera, muy briosa, etc. etc.) en un momento cambiamos las Bikes y le encantó el manejo de la Flux. yo había sido un super fan de las Epic ( he tenido 4) y la última fué una Santa Cruz y la verdad ya no cambio mi Turner. :nono:


----------



## Miguel1964 (Dec 27, 2011)

biker231 said:


> Hola, Ya que sé hay Bikers muy conocedores en este foro, les comento que he decidido cambiar mis rines por alguno de estos 2, solo me quedaré con unos así es que hay les van....
> Industry Nine masas XCountry con rines ZTR 355 peso 1500 g ó
> Industry Nine con masas Enduro con rines ZTR Flow peso 1800 g
> El uso que les daré es Salidas sin brincos y sin competencias pero por supuesto buena velocidad ....
> ...


Buen día hermano.
Tengo los ZTR 355 por mas de un año usándolos como enduro y de maravilla, yo peso 80K y le doy duro a la bici. estos aros se los recomiendo a todo el mundo.
Saludos.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

biker231 said:


> Hola, Ya que sé hay Bikers muy conocedores en este foro...
> ]


 un conocedor te recomendaria unos ztr crest o alpine, mazas tune y sobre todo rayos sapim cx ray!!!:thumbsup:

esas son buenas ruedas:thumbsup:


----------

